
Feud Over Netflix Traffic Leads to Video Slowdown - jamesbritt
http://wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304899704579391223249896550?mg=reno64-wsj&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052702304899704579391223249896550.html
======
al2o3cr
Better title: "VZW continue to be complete dickbags who've forgotten that
their customers are the people paying to get bits from Netflix"

